# Just Intonation



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Are there any significant benefits of using just intonation over equal temperament?

Does just intonation sound harmonically 'richer' to your ears?

Recommend some of your favourite pieces that utilise just intonation.

Also, do you know any good pieces written in equal temperament other than the twelve tone division of the octave, or using a microtonal or meantonetuning system.

I've heard some good LaMonte Young pieces that were apparently in just intonation and some Harry Partch and, if I remember correctly, Moondog tunes using microtonality. Then there's some traditional folk music from around the world that uses just intonation.

Extra points for finding a wolf tone.

So basically any recommendation written in a tuning other than the standard 12 TET is welcome.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I've for some time wanted to play around with tuning systems other than twelve-tone equal temperament. Does there exist a program which makes this possible?


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Why do you hate harmonically accurate intervals?


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Now I see why this thread failed. It contained no meaningless comparisons of composers based on subjective opinions. I should have added an inflammatory comment like 'all composer's who used equal temperemant as a primary tuning system are rubbish'. Well, sorry, my mistake.

Anyway, I thought I'd share this interesting documentary I watched over the weekend on Harry Partch.

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5
Part 6

Also, like Dim7, I would like to try composing in different divisions of the octave and was wondering if there is a piece of software available that can do this? Can Sibelius or Finale do this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

*Thread failure*

Well, that's certainly one possibility!

Another is the make-up of this forum. I don't think there are enough people here to carry such a conversation as you've envisioned. That's one of the things that fascinates me about online boards, how each one has a fairly distinct personality. Even though there are people here who enjoy recent musics, for instance, the general personality of the board is anti-modern.

If you took this topic over to ihatemusic, which is the only place I've found so far where every poster seems to genuinely love music, you'd find that it would thrive. In fact, I'd be surprised if it hasn't already been done there, with dozens if not hundreds of responses. (I asked a turntable question there. Was informed that that topic had already been done. Got tons of responses, anyway. Now have a couple dozen more turntablism CDs, too!!)


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

some guy said:


> Well, that's certainly one possibility!
> 
> Another is the make-up of this forum. I don't think there are enough people here to carry such a conversation as you've envisioned. That's one of the things that fascinates me about online boards, how each one has a fairly distinct personality. Even though there are people here who enjoy recent musics, for instance, the general personality of the board is anti-modern.
> 
> If you took this topic over to ihatemusic, which is the only place I've found so far where every poster seems to genuinely love music, you'd find that it would thrive. In fact, I'd be surprised if it hasn't already been done there, with dozens if not hundreds of responses. (I asked a turntable question there. Was informed that that topic had already been done. Got tons of responses, anyway. Now have a couple dozen more turntablism CDs, too!!)


Good advice. I had a look over at ihatemusic (having never heard of that site before) and found this very useful page:http://www.kylegann.com/microtonality.html. There's even a Mozart thread on the first page.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Argus said:


> Are there any significant benefits of using just intonation over equal temperament?
> 
> Does just intonation sound harmonically 'richer' to your ears?
> 
> ...


In Indian Classical music, they use their own equivalent of Just Intonation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

some guy said:


> Even though there are people here who enjoy recent musics, for instance, the general personality of the board is anti-modern.


Its not just this board (do you mean forum) but the whole wide world, but I know you would find this as unpalatable. you really are pushing S#*t uphill m8.


----------

